# Remote wire question for 2 amps



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

Is there a way I can just run one remote wire to the component amp, and then run a wire from that amp to the my sub amp? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Best way is to use a relay.


----------



## yoshiboy_21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes. You can splice the tip of the remote wire, just before you reach an amp, and tap 2 wires, one from each amp.

Ive seen some people put a jumper wire from the remote terminal of one amp to the remote terminal of the 2nd amp. It works.

But personally, I like the first one better.


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. Just wanted to see if the jumper wire would work. Ill report back if there is any issues


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Triggering 2 amps off a head unit shouldn’t be an issue; no real need for a relay.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

X2, remote is just a signal for the amp to turn on, as long as your Hu can supply [email protected], you are ok.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

2 amps off one remote wire from the headunit are perfectly fine without a relay

Any more and I would definitely use a relay so supply enough current and to take the stress off of the remote output of the radio

I have seen PLENTY of remote output wires burn out because of to much current draw on them but never with only 2 amplifiers


----------



## deadlift425 (May 11, 2009)

Worked like a charm(going from one amp to the other). Thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I am doing just what you are doing but with 4 (soon to be 5) accesories but with a relay. So it goes relay > 2 channel > 2 channel > mono > eq > soon to be crossover for active.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you don't need a relay, it's a VERY low current drain, the remote line is basically telling a transistor to turn on thus starting the PWM supply.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

So I did a home run from the HU to the amp in the rear, then tapped it midway for the amp under the front passenger seat. Seems to work fine, any worry?

- D


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

no, that should work flawlessly.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

chad said:


> you don't need a relay, it's a VERY low current drain, the remote line is basically telling a transistor to turn on thus starting the PWM supply.



Do you know the breaking point for needing one? I'm up to three amps, a processor, and a line driver.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

DaveRulz said:


> no, that should work flawlessly.


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I was told that 2 or less items is perfectly fine. 3~4 is a grey area (I have 3 amps and works fine) and any more *should* use a relay for the reasons mentioned above!

Hmm, looks like fourthmeal just put a hole in my theory! 

Robert


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I've turned on 2 amps and 3 processors without a relay, just from the head units remote wire.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> Do you know the breaking point for needing one? I'm up to three amps, a processor, and a line driver.


do they turn on? then you are set.

The amount of current that is required to turn those transistors on is basically dictated by the resistance of the pull-down resistor... which is pretty damn small, we aren't firing relays like in the 80's.


----------

